# Hottest Video Ever!!



## drew (Sep 21, 2006)

Have you guys seen the new hot video from Napster? Man the video is smokin HOT!! here check it out:

http://www.napster.com/napstergirl/


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

No thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2006)

would have been better if she took her panties off!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> No thanks.



ditto


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> ditto



So, uh...you wanna hook up later?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 21, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> would have been better if she took her panties off!


 
yes


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> So, uh...you wanna hook up later?



Uh, no way, there.. Drinkachu!


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

So not hot


----------



## musclepump (Sep 21, 2006)

lame


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> would have been better if she took her panties off!


Even better if she had bigger tits and more ass and came out nude to begin with...


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Uh, no way, there.. Drinkachu!



orly?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> would have been better if she took her panties off!


 

Damn straight!! I still show my friends this little gem you posted a while back!

http://www.filecabi.net/video/naked-sexy-splits.html

It's worth another look.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> So not hot



maybe they will make one with a male stripper for you!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Damn straight!! I still show my friends this little gem you posted a while back!
> 
> http://www.filecabi.net/video/naked-sexy-splits.html
> 
> It's worth another look.



yeah, that was a good find if I do say so mysefl!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> maybe they will make one with a male stripper for you!


I'm not so sure about that.  I've heard something about him being into dogs.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 23, 2006)

This is a hot stripper video. Amazing stripper, one ropey move with the feather boa, that's it.  No panties/knix and not trashy. AMAZING body, this is played late at night sometimes, worth seeing it properly as the quality is rubbish. 


One of my fav bands


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIJMiOD17b8


x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 23, 2006)

Kate Moss had a pretty good go at it as well


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SewQBtwqpdA&mode=related&search=


x
x
x

T


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> This is a hot stripper video. Amazing stripper, one ropey move with the feather boa, that's it.  No panties/knix and not trashy. AMAZING body, this is played late at night sometimes, worth seeing it properly as the quality is rubbish.
> One of my fav bands
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIJMiOD17b8


13th toe just like Min0!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2006)

guy.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> guy.


Hence my extra toe hint between the camel toes, a tri-toed foot like a Rhino's, like our Min0's.......


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> guy.




Professional Dancer, ballet I think, so lean and muscular body. Most ballet dancers have late onset of puberty due to low body fat. 


x
x
x

T


----------

